# lacquer, enamel, acrylic



## Greg W (May 22, 2013)

Question for all those who know about paints. I need a crash coarse on what not to do. Can you put enamel over lacquer? Acrylic over lacquer? ect. ect.
I am new to fancy painting and need help please.
Greg.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You can put lacquer or enamel over lacquer. You're not supposed to put lacquer over enamel, but I have gotten away with it a few times. The key is start with very light coats because the volatiles in Lacquer are hotter than what they put in enamel. 

There are different types of acrylics. Water based, enamel based, and lacquer based I believe. I've shot clear lacquer over water based acrylics with no major issues other then it took a whole bunch of clear coats to have a shine. The other two I imagine are on par with standard paints shown above. 

Remember to let the paint cure before throwing tape on for two tones, and I've read it helps to remove the tape as soon as possible when you're done. Since the paint has cured though, I would suggest going light coats on your 2nd color first. Also, as I'm sure you know, removing tape from wet paint (or semi dry) is playing with fire if you can't remove the tape cleanly. 

Blue painters tape yields a decent clean line, but watch of fiber left overs when applying it. I found it sticks better to my fingers than the body getting painted! LOL There are better options for striping tape out there from the R/C suppliers and come in different widths.

For flame masks, these guys have cool stuff... http://www.flamemasks.com/zshop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=5_6

Make sure you're on 1/64th when you order. They're tricky at first, and an airbrush is really a necessity. The less paint you use, the better, and always think through your paint jobs, trying to opt for darker colors going over lighter. Less paint = less clear coats to hide the extra paint layers. 

I brush paint enamels over lacquer regularly for trim around windows, door handles, etc. One good thing is if you fudge it up, let it dry completely and it'll rub off fairly easily. Because it's so vulnerable to quick wear, I spray a clear coat of lacquer after trim work is done. To cover your butt, clear coat the car before brushing your trim. It helps with clean up if there's a goof up. 

As scared as I was using an airbrush for the first week or so, I found it is most definitely worth the investment. You gain so much more control, and in most cases, the quality of your paint jobs goes way up. The more you use it, the better you'll get!!


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Are you airbrushing or brush painting?

Acrylic paint is water based, and dries permanently, I.e. Will not re dissolve when exposed to water, or a second coat of paint.

Enamels and lacquers are solvent based, and will re dissolve when exposed to thinner. If you brush on additional coats or layers, you can also accidentally start to mix in the base color if you brush too much. This can also happen with spraying, but usually only if you spray on really heavy.

Most of the time, acrylic is ok under or over anything, as long as it is good and dry, and whatever it is going over is good and dry.

Enamels and lacquers are more durable, but can be a bit trickier due to their solvent based nature. Their fumes can also be dangerous if inhaled.

I could write you a whole book about this, but in a nutshell..IMO

Acrylic is better for brush painting, enamel better for airbrushing, lacquer only as a clear topcoat, sprayed in light coats.

And the very best way to learn is practice on "scraps" of some sort, before starting to mess with something you really care about.

God bless, and have fun&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Greg W (May 22, 2013)

My goal is to try candy paint with an air brush. Usually a base coat of silver or gold and then the candy coat.
I saw a video some where, the guy sprayed silver base than clear coat with water base clear than the candy color. I thought it makes sense, you would get a lot of depth.
What I have done so far is sprayed a base coat of metalic enamel and its going to be sitting for 2 weeks to cure, because I'm on vacation for 2 weeks. All my custom body and paint work is done at work on my lunch time.
I was wondering if I can spray clear lacquer over the base coat than spray the enamel candy over the clear lacquer. What are your thoughts?
Thanks for your input.
Greg.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

To make the candy pop, look deep, you'll probably need some clear for the final coats. I'd be careful putting lacquer on top of enamel or even using enamel on top of enamel. I've had enamels crack and lift. Yes it can be done, but... Some paints just don't seem to work together. I would use strickly lacquers if possible. They dry fast, no worry about lifting, you can watersand out dust, respray same day, just a lot easier to work with IMO. I would suggest using some diecast bodies or scrap plastic for testing. Paint em both the same time, let em dry, then use your test piece on the next spray session...if it works , go for it...As always, results/opinions will vary...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I don't understand. Can you folks be more specific?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I don't understand. Can you folks be more specific?


Have you tried using brake fliud to pre soak your body Tex???  RM


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

I start with lacquer base coats and color coats .
then I finish it with rustoleum crystal clear enamel.
you should not put lacquer over enamel .
I use all spray cans to paint my ho slot cars.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Have you tried using brake fliud to pre soak your body Tex???  RM


It helps with wrinkles and skin tags...


----------

